# la donna delle rose di Chagall



## Minerva (22 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Innominata (26 Ottobre 2014)

Non conoscevo, grazie, e' bellissimo!  E' evidente che le eventuali spine non danno affatto fastidio anche se la signora e' meravigliosamente ignuda. Chi e' la figurina all'orizzonte?


----------



## free (29 Ottobre 2014)

...ma dove sei??:singleeye:


----------



## free (31 Ottobre 2014)

??????????


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

non so, con lui nulla è quel che sembra


----------



## Minerva (4 Novembre 2014)

ciao bella free


----------



## free (4 Novembre 2014)

ciao cara
...ci sarebbe da cambiare l'acqua ai fiori


----------



## Minerva (5 Novembre 2014)

passi , passi ma non fai mai niente, anvedi che scansafatiche:unhappy:


----------

